
EthDNS: An Ethereum Back End for the Domain Name System - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@jgm.orinoco/ethdns-an-ethereum-backend-for-the-domain-name-system-d52dabd904b3
======
pmlnr
Namecoin has more or less failed, what difference would this make?

